# Roadster - is there a DIY roof 'reset' ?



## ERN900T (Jan 12, 2017)

Quick question - is there a DIY roof reset that you can do or do I need to have plugged into diagnostics ?

The roof operation has been fine since I bought it , but after I cleaned and sealed it really thoroughly with Renovo it still goes down perfectly, but nothing happens at all when I try and close.

1. There is no noise or reaction to the switch, so -
2. I've replaced the centre floor console centre roof switch.
3. There is no warning light on the dash.
4. The windows seem to edge up and down as they should when I open a door, or put the roof down

The only other thing I've done is push the roof cover down a bit more (firmly) once folded when I was fitting the optional tonneau cover. I also had a new battery but I'm sure it was working immediately after that.

Anything else worth trying ? Can things get out of sync on the up cycle only ?

I would have thought that if it goes down ok every time then the motor is ok but its a sensor / switch ?


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

There are 2 relays one the pump.
1to open roof,1to close roof.
They are both the same so you can change them over.

http://www.wak-tt.com/guides/ttr.pdf
Page 16

Eric V.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I had the same problem last year. Checked everything and couldn't find anything wrong. Left it overnight and it worked fine the next morning !!


----------



## ERN900T (Jan 12, 2017)

Eric V. said:


> There are 2 relays one the pump.
> 1to open roof,1to close roof.
> They are both the same so you can change them over.
> http://www.wak-tt.com/guides/ttr.pdf
> ...


Thanks - do you have a link or photo to actually getting to the relays, as I can't work it out from the manual's pictures?

I did see in another thread that someone had cut the boot lining to get to the motor/pump, but I don't want to do that unless I really have to ?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

They are behind the passenger seat under the shelf that the roof folds down in to. Theres a little flap that you lift up and the two relays sit on top of the pump. Access is very difficult as the roof has to be up and the hoops get in the way. Maybe if you looked in using a mirror or take some footage with a camera or phone. Theres a flap on the drivers side in the same position where you access the comfort module but again access is very difficult.


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok so this is in german but the pics may help.

http://www.tt-eifel.de/index.php/techni ... khydraulik

Eric V.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hmm interesting. The second pic shows the motor with the two relays above the top red circle. The third and fourth pics I think are showing that if you remove the " letterbox " from the rear luggage compartment then this gives you access to the motor. If so then this would be much easier for you. Also would be easier for refilling the hydraulic oil reservoir attached to the motor. Have you checked the level in yours as this could be low ?


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

I did remove the pump via the " letterbox" easy .

Eric V.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

That's good to know as I want to top up my hydraulic oil on the motor as my roof struggles to close the last six inches. Did you remove the two bolts and pull the motor through in to the boot ? Thanks.


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

I first cut the foam from the top hole of the shelf.
The i crawled in to the luggage compatiment opened the letterbox removed the foam off the pump.
Then the 2 bolts and pulling the pump out rotating it by 90 degrees and i was abble to get to the plug for the oil.
Fill pump with oil to max with the roof open.
With roof closed you will over fill.

Eric V.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for that Eric V


----------



## ERN900T (Jan 12, 2017)

The block fuses come out ok with a bit of patience and the access was better than I expected.
Ok, you have to be a bit of a contortionist and small hands help, but I've had cars where its worse !

Like the later thread, I'm waiting the new Tyco relays as well. Race on !!!


----------



## Gewdraa (Jan 5, 2017)

Just serviced my roof pump, 
Roof wouldn't close, but pump was running.
Tt-eifel instructions and pictures big help.
To remove pump sound proofing is a nightmare,
Thanks to all for info in this post.
Cheers
[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Just for info this cost about 100ml of hydraulic oil.
The sweat and tears are free.


----------



## SkipDriver (Jan 30, 2016)

Eric V. said:


> I first cut the foam from the top hole of the shelf.
> The i crawled in to the luggage compatiment opened the letterbox removed the foam off the pump.
> Then the 2 bolts and pulling the pump out rotating it by 90 degrees and i was abble to get to the plug for the oil.
> Fill pump with oil to max with the roof open.
> ...


You crawled into the boot?!

I can't even get my overnight bag in there. The car is great, but really tight for space, nowhere to put a juice or a phone.

I'm going to try, but I reckon it will be too tight for my giant hands.

Do you have any pictures of what the inside looked like with the trim out of the way?


----------



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

SkipDriver said:


> Eric V. said:
> 
> 
> > I first cut the foam from the top hole of the shelf.
> ...


@Skipdriver - sorry no pics but if you open the boot, completely remove the boot floor panel exposing the spare wheel etc. Then remove the trim section right at the back of the boot - it's a narrow black rectangular trim section that unclips and pulls out. You can then get access to the area behind the bulkhead and access the hood pump and control mechanisms etc
cheers PG


----------



## SkipDriver (Jan 30, 2016)

PG02 said:


> You crawled into the boot?!
> 
> I can't even get my overnight bag in there. The car is great, but really tight for space, nowhere to put a juice or a phone.
> 
> ...


Thanks, for that. I took out the letterbox, again.










This is the view from the offside of the boot area.










I don't think that I am the first person to tinker with this particular pump. The foam was already pulled back, and the lines have a thin film of hyd fluid on them, but no sign yet of any fluid pooling anywhere inside the car. Obviously it must be going somewhere.

I can't help thinking that lots of the helpful posts on sites such as this, would be clearer if people made it more obvious what specific model and country the car was in, to avoid LHD/RHD behind the driver's seat comment being misunderstood.

This is looking down from above, behind the passenger seat, of my 2001 model, RHD UK spec, Quattro 225 ragtop with Baseball trim.










A job for tomorrow, is to work out how many bolts, of which size, hold the pump in place, and how far I need to pull it out, in order to reach and unscrew the filler cap.

P.S.

Just thinking out loud here... might it be simpler to cut away a bigger hole in the parcel shelf and reach the filler? I can see how there might be a metal hole that I'm looking through, and maybe that might not extend to above the filler. I think I'll give it a look in the morning, and see if cutting the black carpet trim on the shelf will allow access. I'd be (pleasantly) surprised if it will, as I'm sure lots of folk would have wanted to find a simpler route before now. Maybe even a little Dremel action might be required.


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

2 bolts m8 socket 13mm

Good luck.
LHD 180 FWD TT Roadster

Eric V.


----------



## SkipDriver (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks, I hope to give it a go in the next day or two.

Any idea if removing the trim behind the seat, to reach in above the CD Changer, will help?


----------

